# lizenzen



## ohio (28. August 2002)

guden,

ich bin hier in nem mittelständigen unternehmen die nen eigenen webserver aufsetzten wollen mit linux(debian), mysql, php und ftp(intern). nun stellt sich ja die frage nach den linzenzen. ob und wofür man welche zahlen muss, für ne normale page oder mit eshop. preise sind nicht wichtig, es geht nur ums prinzip, vielleicht weiß ja jemand was 

gruss ohio


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. August 2002)

Also,

meines Wissens nach sollte es da keine Probleme geben, da ja die eingesetzte Software unter der GPL, bzw. ähnlichen Lizenzen, steht.

Die GPL gewährt eine freie (und das heißt in diesem Falle wirklich frei, da vollkommen uneingeschränkt) Nutzung der dieser Lizenz unterstellten Software.
Das heißt, daß du die Software nutzen darfst wie du willst, und sogar verändern darfst.
Unter http://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl.html kannst du dir die Lizenz mal durchlesen, wenn's dich interessieren sollte.
Ist auf jeden Fall mal interessant zu erfahren, was man doch für Freiheiten genießt.
Es gab auch mal eine inoffizielle deutsche Übersetzung, die kann ich aber leider grad nicht finden.

Naja, das Fazit meiner nun doch etwas ausschweifenderen Antwort ist nun: Wenn ich nicht wirklich Käse erzähl braucht ihr euch da keine Sorgen von wegen Lizenzen machen.

Ich hoffe, daß dir hiermit geholfen ist; und genauso hoffe ich, daß mich jemand korrigiert falls ich mich irren sollte.


have fun

reptiler


----------



## Christian Fein (28. August 2002)

Debian GNU/Linux - keine Lizenzkosten
Apache Webserver - keine Lizenzkosten
PHP              - keine Lizenzkosten
eshop gibts auch ohne Lizenzkosten
proftpd          - keine Lizenzkosten


----------



## ohio (28. August 2002)

wie schaut das mit mysql aus? die ham aber irgendwie ein paar fälle in den lizenzen notwendig sind, so ganz bin ich da leider nicht durchgestiegen. wenn kommerz damit gemacht wird oder so ähnlich, wißt ihr was darüber?


----------



## Christian Fein (1. September 2002)

Ja mysql hat da ein seltsames lizenzmodell jedoch für ein webserver werden keine lizenzen bezahlt.

Soviel weiss ich.

Die haben eine art Leistung + support  lizenz. Die mann nutzen kann aber nicht muss.

Genaueres findest du bei mysql.com/de


----------

